# When to pay?



## Merri (26 April 2018)

When buying your horses/ponies, when did you pay?

Thank you!


----------



## be positive (26 April 2018)

Either cash when collected or bank transfer as late as you can before collection or possibly while you are there but that is not always an option, you need to agree the price maybe leave a deposit, get it vetted then arrange to collect as soon as you can with the money being exchanged before you take control of the pony, ie before you load it or the transporter does, don't forget to take out insurance before you pay, get a receipt and the passport.


----------



## milliepops (26 April 2018)

I've always paid on the day of collection  

Mine are cheap purchases and I don't vet them... turned up to view, paid and drove away with horse on the box  

The few I've sold have been vetted, and then paid for at collection same/next day.  I'd expect that kind of timescale though, if there was any kind of delay with picking it up then I would expect to hand over the cash as soon as I had decided to buy the horse I think, accepting that is a risk because you aren't in control...


----------



## Merri (26 April 2018)

that's really helpful, thank you.


----------



## Fiona (26 April 2018)

Last two ponies....

1.  a three hour journey away - offered deposit the day he passed the vet but this was declined, paid in full in euros cash when he was collected the following day.
2. from a riding school owner.  I already had the pony on site, so when she passed vet I offered to bring round cash.  Vendor said they preferred bank transfer, so this was done on the following day.

Fiona


----------



## milliepops (26 April 2018)

Have you found somewhere to keep the pony now OP?


----------



## Merri (26 April 2018)

Fiona said:



			Last two ponies....

1.  a three hour journey away - offered deposit the day he passed the vet but this was declined, paid in full in euros cash when he was collected the following day.

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

The one we are looking at is 2.5 hours away.
It makes me nervous!!!


----------



## Merri (26 April 2018)

milliepops said:



			Have you found somewhere to keep the pony now OP? 

Click to expand...


Yes! Thank you! Hoping that it won't be too long before our place comes up on the permanent yard though! This one has no outdoor or indoor.
Thank you for asking


----------



## Amye (26 April 2018)

When I bought my boy.... Vetted on the Monday. Seller dropped him off at my yard on the Thursday and then I handed over the cash. So paid on collection basically


----------



## Merri (26 April 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## ShowJumperL95 (26 April 2018)

When I bought my boy the lady was on holiday so the yard staff were selling it for her I did a bank transfer and got a receipt to prove I had paid and she received the money before picking up him up the next day.


----------



## HeyMich (26 April 2018)

Yep, envelope with cash when I went to pick her up. Make sure you get a receipt though (even hand written with a signature), even for a cash sale!

Or bank transfer while you're there, and show the seller the transaction on the screen as you complete it (if wifi is good enough).

Good luck!


----------



## vmac66 (26 April 2018)

First horse was delivered and I paid cash on delivery.  Second horse  Went to view with trailer and cash although was buying from someone I knew.


----------



## Merri (26 April 2018)

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (27 April 2018)

Never paid a deposit.  Always paid by bankers draft the day after the horse passed the vetting upon collection with a written receipt.


----------



## Enfys (28 April 2018)

If I don't take the trailer when I view the horse I will pay a deposit just to hold, if I am buying unseen I will transfer a deposit then transfer the remainder when the horse arrives.

I pay in cash when the horse is on my trailer, not before, did that once, the ****** wouldn't load. 
I took my money back and went home without it.


----------



## Merri (28 April 2018)

Thank you so much to you all, this has been really helpful!


----------



## JDH01 (28 April 2018)

With my last purchase, Drove 4 hrs to try on the Thursday, left a cash £100 deposit with receipt, then collected Sat 4hrs there and 6 hrs back with horse and trailer! Husband BAC'd payment on the Sat


----------

